# Water Bottles?



## la~la~land (Aug 23, 2011)

Where do you buy yours? What would be the cheapest place to buy them (Preferably top fill) or any other rabbit suppliesin bulk? 

Thanks! :biggrin2:


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 23, 2011)

I am not sure, I do not use water bottles. I use the crocks that attatch to the cage. I have seen them on ebay for really cheap though.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 24, 2011)

I wished I NEVER sold my water bottles! Know I need to go buy all new ones! Also need to know where's the cheapest is! Hate to go buy all new 30 water bottles!


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 24, 2011)

^
What Julie said. I buy almost everything off ebay, except for things i need within a few days or a week. But if it can wait a week or a little more, then i use ebay. ^.^

Also, Gumtree has become very popular in Australia. I think it's originally a UK website? I may be wrong but i know it's available in almost all countries. Check it out, you'll be surprised what you can find people selling on there. It's kind of like an online trading post.


----------



## hillrise (Aug 24, 2011)

I get all of my stuff through Bass Equipment. They have super cheap shipping (flat rate based off order total to anywhere in the US), and the prices themselves are also very low. I get everything within a week of ordering.

Drs. Foster & Smith have comparable prices (maybe lower), but I don't recall their shipping costs. I think KW Cages have special bulk pricing.

They all have websites you can order through--just google them.


----------



## majorv (Aug 24, 2011)

As far as the bottles, I prefer the ones that don't have a ball in the tube. They leak too much. I have a brand called Lixit that works off pressure. The rabbit can push a small tip that sticks out of the tube with it's teeth and itreleases a water stream. The bottles come as top fill also. Our rabbits are kind of lazy in that if there's a water bowl in the cage, they'll ignore the bottle, unless the bowl is empty.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 24, 2011)

If you choose to use ebay, search rabbit water bottles lot, lot meaning bulk at a cheap price. When I search I usually include free shipping in my search.

So it would say
Rabbit water bottles Lot free shipping

I hope you find an awesome deal. Sorry you have to buy them all over again.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Aug 24, 2011)

oooo, okay here is where Barbi orders hers form. he is reasonably priced for bulk, I think.

http://www.woodyswabbits.com/water-bottles-c-11.html



Here is KW Cages, I buy from them too

http://clover.forest.net/kwcages/index.html


----------



## la~la~land (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks  I do have some Lixit bottles but they're pretty expensive to buy one at a time from stores. I think that I'll end up either getting the six of these
http://www.woodyswabbits.com/woodys-wabbits-bottle16-oz-p-3204.html

Or these (though I do prefer fill top)
http://www.woodyswabbits.com/bulk-bottles-32-ounce-wsupport-p-3216.html


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 27, 2011)

I get all my stuff from Klubertanz Equipment.
www.Klubertanz.com


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 27, 2011)

We get some stuff from Walmart and a lot of things from Fosters and Smith. A few things, case by case from amazon. Always check around on prices first.


----------

